# Should lemon slices be eaten along with the peel?



## wayawww (Aug 15, 2002)

Some restaurants serve food decorated with thin lemon slices that still have part of the peel around them.  Should these lemon slices be eaten along with the peel or just the flesh??

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norma (Aug 15, 2002)

It's really for garnish, but if you like lemon  peel, got ahead and eat it.  If not, just eat the lemon flesh. I know some people who love to eat the parsley sprigs .


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 15, 2002)

Hi wayawww!!!

I have had certain foods served with a thin slice of lemon that was definately part of the eating experience and I did eat the lemon peel and all.  Sometimes there may be slices layered that may be purely for decoration but the flavor of the lemon enhances the dish.

What particular dish were you talking about.

One that comes to mind for me is a certain specialty sushi roll that had a very, very thin slice of lemon on each piece.  That I ate.  There's a certain recipe for baked flounder that I have gotten that has 3 lemon slices layered on top.  That's more for garnish and the lemon juice.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 1, 2005)

Elf, what was that sushi roll called with the lemon? I had the same and LOVED IT. But I just forgot what it had in there.  :? 
Of course you wrote the post 2.5 years ago... so I dont expect you to remember... but it would be nice.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 1, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Hi wayawww!!!



Kitchenelf;  Sounds like you were practicing some form of hand-strike, or maybe breaking a board.  I can visualise it right now.  Here's this littel pixie-like creature flittering around the back yard, throwing knife-edge hand strikes agains farious twigs and branches of the apple tree, screamin Hiwayawwww with each strike.  Twigs litter the ground underneath.

In the background I hear the sounds of a disgruntled hb hollering "Kitchenelf!  How 'bout makin' with some supper.  I's gettin mighty hungry in here."

A gleam reflects off of Kitchenelf as she buzzes her wings and flits through the open kitchen window.  "How about some hot wings, dear?"

"Yeh, hot wings.  That's great."

Kitchenelf reaches for a bottle of insanity sauce and liberally splashes the wickedly hot sauce onto her hb's chicken wings.  She laughs coldly (which is hard to do with that diminutive, high-pitched elf voice).  

She carries in the wings, and a bottle of cold brew (also laced with the insanity sauce) and hands it two her hb.  He reaches for it eagerly...


And we all though she was such a sweetheart.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## auntdot (Jan 2, 2005)

If it is on the plate I assume it is edible, and may eat it.

I will confess I eat peanuts with the shells on, as I do with shrimp.

As far as pumpkin seeds go, I may shuck them or perhaps, and most often, will just chew them up.

As for the sprig of parsley, well I like the taste and probably will down it.

Edited for grammar, I hate when I have to do that.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 2, 2005)

auntdot said:
			
		

> As for the sprig of parsley, well I like the taste and probably will down it.


Just watch out for those places that use plastic parsley now!

I like to eat the parsley too.  

 Barbara


----------



## auntdot (Jan 2, 2005)

Barbara, they have plastic parsley?

Oops, or perhaps I should say Urps.

LOL.  Happy New Year.


----------



## luvs (Jan 2, 2005)

i wouldn't eat the peel...uck....it's just decoration.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 2, 2005)

Sure - if you like it, go ahead and eat it - a great source of fiber!


----------



## Claire (Jan 2, 2005)

You should never, and I mean never, be presented with anything on a plate that is not edible.  It is a primer in food preparation and presentation.  In other words, eat the rind if you like it.  I tend to squeeze the lemon on whatever it's presented with (schnitzel or fish).  The main thing to remembre is that no matter what you do, you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 2, 2005)

If you want to eat it - rind and all, then do it ... if not, then don't! Geeze, it's not like your Mom has the Food Police out checking to make sure to ate every last edible on your plate so the people in some poor country won't die of starvation just because you didn't eat one bit of lemon rind.

Parsley - since someone mentioned it ... do with it as you wish. It is a digestive and helps to cleanse the breath of garlic and onion ... or so the old books say.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 2, 2005)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Barbara, they have plastic parsley?
> 
> Oops, or perhaps I should say Urps.
> 
> LOL.  Happy New Year.


I've only seen it once or twice.  Real parsley is cheap enough that it never made sense to use plastic!

 Barbara


----------

